# istiu/estiu



## Aviador

Hola.

fa alguns dies, escoltant de nou la cançó "_El setè cel_", cantada per Joan Manuel Serrat, vaig adonar-me que ell hi dius "_en una nit d'*i*stiu a la vora del mar_". Recordo vagament haver sentit aixó abans en lloc de _*e*stiu_ i, per tant, crec que les meves orelles no m'enganyen en aquest cas.
És aquesta una variant dialectal, col·loquial, culta o inculta o acceptable?

Moltes gracies.


----------



## Namarne

Jo hagués dit que és una pronunciació incorrecta, tot i que força estesa. No sé què diran els altres.


----------



## chics

Si busquem "estiu" al diccionari, trobem:





> Fon.: əstíw (pir-or., or., bal.); estíw (occ., val.); astíw (occ., val., alg.); *ístíw* (en tots els dialectes).


El ə de _əstíw _és una neutra.


----------



## Namarne

chics said:


> Si busquem "estiu" al diccionari, trobem:
> Fon.: əstíw (pir-or., or., bal.); estíw (occ., val.); astíw (occ., val., alg.); *ístíw* (en tots els dialectes).


 
(Així, doncs, no tornaré a corregir la meva filla.)


----------



## avellanainphilly

És una forma col·loquial força estesa, però no crec que la vegis mai escrita en un text més o menys formal. Suposo que és un procés d'assimilació  fonològica: la vocal neutra passa a 'i' per influència de la següent 'i'


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Aviador said:


> Hola.
> 
> fa alguns dies, escoltant de nou la cançó "_El setè cel_", cantada per Joan Manuel Serrat, vaig adonar-me que ell hi dius "_en una nit d'*i*stiu a la vora del mar_". Recordo vagament haver sentit aixó abans en lloc de _*e*stiu_ i, per tant, crec que les meves orelles no m'enganyen en aquest cas.
> És aquesta una variant dialectal, col·loquial, culta o inculta o acceptable?
> 
> Moltes gracies.


 
Apa! No sabia que també la cantava en Serrat! L'autor del tema és en Jaume Sisa (per cert, tots dos fills del carrer Poeta Cabanyes) i en Sisa també ho pronuncia "istiu". Per cert, quina cançó més REPRECIOSA!



avellanainphilly said:


> És una forma col·loquial força extesa, però no crec que la vegis mai escrita en un text més o menys formal. Suposo que és un procés d'assimilació fonològica: la vocal neutra passa a 'i' per influència de la següent 'i'


 
Penso que tens raó, Laia. Per a mi, "istiu" és d'allò més corrent i, tot i que diria que ja no ho dic , a casa sí que hem estat sempre de dir "istiu" en comptes d'"estiu".


----------



## Dixie!

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Penso que tens raó, Laia. Per a mi, "istiu" és d'allò més corrent i, tot i que diria que ja no ho dic , a casa sí que hem estat sempre de dir "istiu" en comptes d'"estiu".



Aquí també diem _istiu_.


----------



## jaume60

Encara que jo he tingut els meus dubtes, durant molt de temps, parlo sense cap suport tècnic, el correcte és estiu, respecto les variants dialectals.

Jaume


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

jaume60 said:


> Encara que jo he tingut els meus dubtes, durant molt de temps, parlo sense cap suport tècnic, el correcte és estiu, respecto les variants dialectals.


 
Més que d'una variant dialectal, Jaume, penso que _istiu_ és un cas de col·loquialisme, de català popular, com ara _iglésia_ (pronunciat _icglésia_) per _església_. 

Abans comentava que, si no ho recordo malament, jo ara ja no dic _istiu,_ com tantes altres paraules d'aquest estil que han circulat al llarg de generacions. Això em fa l'efecte que ens passa a molts de la nostra generació i suposo que és conseqüència que el nostre català ha passat pel filtre de les classes de llengua.

Acabo de veure, a més, que l'AM recull _istiu_, com a forma col·loquial d'_estiu_. Jo, ignorant i "xula", durant un temps també corregia els de casa quan els sentia dir paraules com ara _tomaca_ i ara me n'estic i penso que ja m'agradaria dir-les a mi, aquestes paraules; però com que ja estic tan contaminada per, diguem, l'estàndard...

No sé què en penseu la resta 

Molt bona tarda a tots


----------



## jaume60

Ja fa temps que he deixat de rectificar a molta gent sobre la pronunciació o paraules que fan servir en converses habituals, em semblava que era un Pere punyetes.

Per exemple l'ús molt estés de dir _bueno_ en comptes de *be.*

Al cap i a la fi si la llengua és viva ve donat per l'ús popular, sempre he tingut la impressió que els savis i tècnics del DIEC, estan tancats i poc oberts al poble.

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------



## Aviador

Hola.

moltes gracies a tots per las vostres respostes. Em queda clarisim.



TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Apa! No sabia que també la cantava en Serrat! L'autor del tema és en Jaume Sisa (per cert, tots dos fills del carrer Poeta Cabanyes) i en Sisa també ho pronuncia "istiu". Per cert, quina cançó més REPRECIOSA!



Sí, en Serrat té una versió molt bona d'aquesta cançó que a mi m'agrada també moltisim. Ve en el àlbum "D'un temps, d'un país".
Com que ja feia molt de temps que havia passat la música al meu iPod, he tingut que cercar el CD per confirmar que, en el llibret, la lletra escrita dius _estiu_, tot i que en Serrat pronuncia _istiu_.

Bona nit.


----------



## Arnaut Daniel

jaume60 said:


> Al cap i a la fi si la llengua és viva ve donat per l'ús popular, sempre he tingut la impressió que els savis i tècnics del DIEC, estan tancats i poc oberts al poble.


 
És més aviat el "poble" qui està tancat a la llengua catalana.


----------



## miss Beth

Hola!!

Jo suposo que pronunciar "istiu" en lloc d' "estiu" és d'alló més normal. Sobretot els nens ho diuen molt.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Doncs uns deixo un missatget ràpid per explicar-vos, a tall de curiositat, que ara he estat escoltant en Serrat (ho faig de tant en tant: orgull de barri ) i a la cançó "L'olivera" de l'àlbum _Com ho fa el vent,_ també hi diu "istiu":

Ells (els ocells) cada *i*stiu 
fan el seu niu
al damunt de qualsevol branca.

I és que jo tinc la sospita que, fins no fa gaire, tothom deia _istiu_. MissBeth, tu dius que els nens solen dir-ho: jo no n'estic tan segura, perquè a l'escola la llengua és el català i em fa l'efecte que els mestres, que han passat pel filtre de les classes de llengua, gairebé tots ja diuen _estiu_... (És clar que jo fa poc he treballat en una escola on el "tenir que" era el rei... )


----------



## jaume60

jaume60 said:


> Ja fa temps que he deixat de rectificar a molta gent sobre la pronunciació o paraules que fan servir en converses habituals, em semblava que era un Pere punyetes.
> 
> Per exemple l'ús molt estés de dir _bueno_ en comptes de *be.*
> 
> Al cap i a la fi si la llengua és viva ve donat per l'ús popular, sempre he tingut la impressió que els savis i tècnics del DIEC, estan tancats i poc oberts al poble.
> 
> Salutacions,
> 
> Jaume


 
Hola,

Em va ajudar a sortir del dubte al adonar-me que en frances diuen *été* i en italià *estate*, els dos idiomes tenen les mateixes arrels que la catalana, encara que no ho agafeu com a norma perquè de la mateixa arrel és el castellà.

Segueixo pensant que tot plegat per una *I* en comptes d'una *E* no en faré una qüestió de debat, ni com a senyera i defensa de valors.

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------



## Laia

Jo tota la vida he dit istiu amb "i", també. Senzillament quan era petita vaig assumir que _istiu_ s'escrivia _estiu_.


----------

